
Man hacks Alexa into singing fish robot - Sainth
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/4/13525172/amazon-alexa-big-mouth-billy-bass-hack-api
======
kleiba
_" Perhaps technology has finally gone too far"_

No.

This is a "hack" in the true sense of the word. Fun!

------
aplomb
Had a great laugh at this, nice work.

